# So I broke my foot!



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't believe this happened...4 years ago, I broke my right foot and now my left foot. This is just so much more painful. I have pins and plates in my right ankle when I broke it years ago so I don't know if it has anything to do with it.

Poor Chloe was so upset...she knew I was in pain and would not eat. Summer on the other hand, ate her food than ate Chloe's because I couldn't get there quick enough to pick it up. Chloe just sat on the couch starring at me. I felt so bad for her. She knew something was wrong and there was no way to let her know I was all right. This morning, she didn't want to eat again, but I coaxed her and kept talking to her. It's amazing how they pick up on things.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Donna, I'm sorry to hear about your foot! Will you need surgery on this foot too?
It is so amazing how our fluffs pick up everything. Sweet Chloe was so worried for you, what a doll! I hope your foot gets well soon and that you won't need surgery! Keep us posted.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Donna, I'm so sorry you're going through this! I hope Chloe and Summer are giving you lots of kisses to take away the pain.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Donna,

I'm so sorry to hear about your foot. I hope that it heals quickly.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Ouch!! That's got to be painful! Hope it heals fast for you.




Joy


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! sorry  hope it heals soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Donna. :w00t: So painful. Did you fall or did it just go on you? Well, at least you made it to Pat's (hope you're laughing after last year's aborted trip to the party.):hugging: Sending you healing wishes. Let us know what the doc says.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh dear! You poor thing. :grouphug: That is no fun.  Bless little Chloe's heart. She is really sensitive. They do pick up on things, all right. I'm glad you have your sweet girls to comfort you and I hope you heal quickly.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ouch Donna, I can just imagine the pain you must be in. I hope it heels quickly and the pain goes away even sooner. Will be keeping you in my prayers for a speedy recovery. I know your two little dolls will be helping you to get through this.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no, Donna. :w00t: So painful. Did you fall or did it just go on you? Well, at least you made it to Pat's
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing. If it happened before Pat's party you probably would not have gone and I would have missed meeting you in person. I must say, it was one of the highlights of my trip,and I mean that literally:thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OUCH!!!! Oh man.....how did you do that?? Oh....you're gonna be in pain all summer now!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no! hope it heals quickly and you aren't in a lot of pain. How did you break it and do you need surgery?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear about your foot!!! I hope you are feeling better very soon. Yes, the babies pick up on what we are feeling. Mine have been so sweet and they know I cannot hold them right now. I hope she starts eating on her own soon.......Take care!!!:wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh Donna! I am so sorry to hear this and the other foot too! Hopefully you will get some relief soon. Chloe is such a sweet heart and I can only imagine she was worried about her dear mom! Please rest up and keep us updated.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry about your foot. Hope you heal quickly. That naughty Summer. :blush:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Feel better, Donna. Poor thing. I pray it heals quickly. No dancing. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Rats!
Sweet Chloe to keep her eye on you! They are amazing in feeling our pain.
Sending hugs, happy recovering! Take full advantage of your disadvantage!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Donna, I'm very sorry to hear about your broken foot! That must be so painful for you!

Awwww, poor little girl Chloe! She's a very sensitive malt and felt that something was wrong with you! 

Wish you a quick recovery! Take care of yourself!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh no Donna! Do you have osteoporosis? You may want to check it out if you don't know. I'm so sorry to hear this. It's amazing how they sense everything about us and know when we are not right. Hope you heal quickly...you poor thing! Will you be on crutches? My granddaughter (age 7) asked for crutches for her birthday yesterday...I'm still laughing about that...but not about you. Please take care!:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How are you doing and how is sweet little Chloe doing??? :hugging:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Bibu said:


> Oh Donna, I'm sorry to hear about your foot! Will you need surgery on this foot too?
> It is so amazing how our fluffs pick up everything. Sweet Chloe was so worried for you, what a doll! I hope your foot gets well soon and that you won't need surgery! Keep us posted.


Thank you...I have an appointment today at 2:30 with an orthopedic doctor so I will find out more information today.



maggieh said:


> Donna, I'm so sorry you're going through this! I hope Chloe and Summer are giving you lots of kisses to take away the pain.


Chloe has not left my side. I think she thinks somehow she is taking care of me.



harrysmom said:


> Donna,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your foot. I hope that it heals quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your concern!



vjw said:


> Ouch!! That's got to be painful! Hope it heals fast for you.
> 
> 
> Joy


Right now it is only painful when I try to walk.



silverhaven said:


> Oh no! sorry  hope it heals soon.


 
So do I!



Snowbody said:


> Oh no, Donna. :w00t: So painful. Did you fall or did it just go on you? Well, at least you made it to Pat's (hope you're laughing after last year's aborted trip to the party.):hugging: Sending you healing wishes. Let us know what the doc says.


I have 2 steps to walk down from my apt. and a small landing and then another short flight to walk down and what happened was I stupidly had a pair of sneakers at the bottom of the stwo steps and when I went to step over then, I landed on my foot the wrong way :w00t: I knew instantly I broke it...I felt the crack. Sue, it's my left foot so I can still drive and would have made it to the party!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Oh dear! You poor thing. :grouphug: That is no fun.  Bless little Chloe's heart. She is really sensitive. They do pick up on things, all right. I'm glad you have your sweet girls to comfort you and I hope you heal quickly.


This is what is so great about owning maltese...they really do feel for you!



lynda said:


> Snowbody said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, Donna. :w00t: So painful. Did you fall or did it just go on you? Well, at least you made it to Pat's
> ...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> How are you doing and how is sweet little Chloe doing??? :hugging:


After reading my original post, I meant to say that it was my right ankle which has the pins and plates which is the foot I just broke.

Chloe is now eating fine as long as I don't move while she is eating...She doesn't like me hobbling about. I think it makes her very nervous. When I first broke it on Saturday, Summer would keep barking at me, she didn't like the way I was walking or it might have been the words coming out of my mouth which each step:innocent:.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Donna, I broke my ankle 2 years ago in November (slipped on ice outside the office). I remember how painful it was, so I certainly do empathize with you.

Hope you're better soon and that you don't need surgery.

I'm sure that Chloe is the best nurse ever.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no! sorry to read this, Donna. I wish your foot a speedy recovery. Chloe sounds so sweet and so Crystal-like :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Donna -- just checking in to see what the doctor had to say. Hope you're pain is better.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you for asking...I am wearing a boot. It's uncomfortable but better than wearing a cast. I can take it off to sleep and shower which is a big plus. The pain is much better although it hurts with every step. Tomorrow, I am going back to work!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Donna -- I wore the boot with the broken ankle. It is definitely easier than a cast.

Good luck on going back to work. I know what a huge inconvenience this is!!!

Prayers and Hugs for you.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your foot. 
Praying for you and sending hugs:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Donna, you got the boot!!! (Hoping your sense of humor is still intact :HistericalSmiley It is so much better than a cast. Hope you heal quickly.:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH NO! Donna so sorry to hear this! Wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Oh no, Donna, you got the boot!!! (Hoping your sense of humor is still intact :HistericalSmiley It is so much better than a cast. Hope you heal quickly.:grouphug:


Sue, I love your sense of humor!!!


----------

